# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های موجود در دانشگده اطلاعات

## AM24

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید روزه هاتون هم قبول باشه.
من یه سوال درباره اطلاعات داشتم همین الان بهم زنگ زدن گفتن 8 مرداد بیا مصاحبه.میخواستم بدونم کسی اطلاعی درباره سوالاتش و درمورد رشته هاش داره.
ممنون

----------


## nor

هنوز که نتیجه ها نیومده

----------


## Ali.psy

سه تا رشته موجود در دانشکده اطلاعات هست علوم سیاسی وعلوم اجتماعی گرایش مطالعات امنیتی ومدیریت گرایش مدیریت اطلاعات وارتباطات هست که در دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته ولی انگار نه رشته دیگه هم هست که سایتش نوشته نظیر اقتصاد اطلاعات و...

----------


## AM24

> هنوز که نتیجه ها نیومده


اره منم میدونم ولی بهم زنگ زدن گفتن 8 مرداد بیا

----------


## amin278

> اره منم میدونم ولی بهم زنگ زدن گفتن 8 مرداد بیا


برو ولی احتیاط کن

----------


## likeastatue

رشته های جدید بهش اضافه شده :Yahoo (1):  
برو سایت سنجش اطلاعیشو دانلود کن
====
میگم احتمالش هست اینایی ک دعوت شدن مثلا رتبشون زیر 30 هزار باشه؟؟الکی الکی ک دعو نمیکنن دیگه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ali.psy

> رشته های جدید بهش اضافه شده 
> برو سایت سنجش اطلاعیشو دانلود کن
> ====
> میگم احتمالش هست اینایی ک دعوت شدن مثلا رتبشون زیر 30 هزار باشه؟؟الکی الکی ک دعو نمیکنن دیگه



بله رتبه های زیر20 هزار پذیرفته شدن ولی خب هشت مردادم نتایج اومده وهمه چیز مشخصه براساس اون ومصاحبه و...نتیجه نهایی مشخص میشه.مصاحبه مهم تره

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اقا ب همسایه هاتون بسپار که هر هفته میری میری نماز جمعه و نماز جماعت و اینا

----------


## likeastatue

> اقا ب همسایه هاتون بسپار که هر هفته میری میری نماز جمعه و نماز جماعت و اینا


دوست عزیز اصلا اینجوری نیست :Yahoo (1): 
تست هوشه بعد مصاحبه بعد مصاحبه بعد معاینه اخر تحقیقات :Yahoo (1):

----------


## likeastatue

> بله رتبه های زیر20 هزار پذیرفته شدن ولی خب هشت مردادم نتایج اومده وهمه چیز مشخصه براساس اون ومصاحبه و...نتیجه نهایی مشخص میشه.مصاحبه مهم تره


ملاک اولیه برای دعوتشون رتبس دیگه  :Yahoo (1): 
کلا خیلی سفت میگیرن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ali.psy

> ملاک اولیه برای دعوتشون رتبس دیگه 
> کلا خیلی سفت میگیرن


مهم هست نه خیلی اگه بود 30 هزار نمیرفت زیر2000 میرفت.باید سخت بگیرن.

----------


## artim

مصاحبه دو نوع هست
یکی عقیدتی سیاسی 
یکیش علمی

واسه اطلاعات  عقیدت سیاسی هست
اونو تقویت کن

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام دوست عزیز! :Yahoo (77): فکر نمیکنی اشتباهی شده باشه؟! :Yahoo (21): 
شما در آزمون که شرکت فرمودید باید منتظر اعلام نتایج باشید! بعد اعلام نتایج موقع انتخاب رشته باید کد دانشکده (نه دانشگده) رو در اولویت 1 تا 20 خودتون فکر کنم وارد کنید، بعد از بررسی های وزارت اسامی پذیرفته شده ها رو روی سایت سازمان سنجش اعلام میکنند!
بعد از اون با شما تماس میگیرن! نه الآن که هنوز معلوم نیست شما حتی مجاز به انتخاب رشته روزانه یا نیمه متمرکز شده باشید یا خیر! :Yahoo (1): 

ولی خب توی دانشکده اطلاعات شما بر اساس توانایی و علاقه در یکی از رشته های کارشناسی اطلاعات، کارشناسی امنیت اقتصادی، امنیت اجتماعی، مطالعات امنیتی و چندتا رشته از این قبیل مشغول به تحصیل میشید...برای دیدن اسامی تمام رشته ها هم به سایت سنجش مراجعه کنید، اونجا کامل شرح داده بود.
سایت *واجا* هم میتونه کمک حالتون باشه!

----------


## sun2015

سلام امروز به من زنگ زدند
گفت8مرداد بیایدآزمون تخصصی هوش وشم
اگرمیشه بگیدچیه ومنبع؟؟؟؟

----------


## AM24

دوستان ممنون بابت کمک هاتون 
به نظرتون درس خوندن و کار کردن در اطلاعات ارزش داره؟؟

----------


## amin278

> دوستان ممنون بابت کمک هاتون 
> به نظرتون درس خوندن و کار کردن در اطلاعات ارزش داره؟؟


ببین میتونی با محدودیت هاش کنار بیای
من اول خیلی میخواستم برم ولی منصرفم کردن

----------


## AM24

در امدش چه طوره؟

----------


## amin278

> در امدش چه طوره؟


تامین تامینی
شنیدم ماهی تا 20 میلیون هم ممکنه بدن

----------


## AM24

> تامین تامینی
> شنیدم ماهی تا 20 میلیون هم ممکنه بدن


برا اولین سالش؟؟
اگه این طوری بدن میرم

----------


## Ali.psy

> برا اولین سالش؟؟
> اگه این طوری بدن میرم


براساس ماموریت ها و...میدن اولین سال که نه طبق سابقه هرشخص در سنوات اتی میدن.صرفا پول ودرامد معیار نباشه قبولیشم مهمه علاقه وداشتن توانایی هم باید باشه

----------


## AM24

یه سوال دیگه دارم
از بین این رشته ها رشته ای هست که به کامپیوتر ربطی داشته باشه؟؟؟
چه سخت افزار چه نرم افزاری؟

----------


## AM24

دوستان خواهشا به سوال بالا جواب بدید

----------


## masoud20

با رتبه ی چند هزار  میشه پذیرفته شد؟

----------


## masoud20

کسی پاسخگو نیست؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> کسی پاسخگو نیست؟


اغلب با رتبه زیر20 هزار پذیرفته میشن البته مصاحبه وتحقیق و..مهم تره.

----------


## Ali.psy

> یه سوال دیگه دارم
> از بین این رشته ها رشته ای هست که به کامپیوتر ربطی داشته باشه؟؟؟
> چه سخت افزار چه نرم افزاری؟


فک کنم مدیریت اطلاعات وارتباطاتش ربط داشته باشه.

----------


## AM24

> فک کنم مدیریت اطلاعات وارتباطاتش ربط داشته باشه.


اگه اطلاعی درباره ش داری میشه بگی یا یه لینکی بده درمورد این رشته
بازم ممنون

----------


## hassan t

سلام به منم زنگ زدن گفتن بايد بيا امتحان بدّي��������������  ����������

----------


## masoud20

به شما که زنگ زدن به نظرتون رتبه ی احتمالی تون چند میشه؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام امروز به من زنگ زدند
> گفت8مرداد بیایدآزمون تخصصی هوش وشم
> اگرمیشه بگیدچیه ومنبع؟؟؟؟


سلام
دروس تخصصیش از سوم ابتدایی شامل علوم+ریاضی+حرفه وفن+... دروس عمومیش هم از سال اول دبیرستان به این وره! :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
خب عزیزم اسمش روشه آزمون هوش! انتظار داری از کجا بیاد؟! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ما والا تا حالا نرفتیم ببینیم سؤالاش چیه!
یه آزمونیه که هوش و توانایی شما رو میسنجن!

----------


## Dr.ali

> یه سوال دیگه دارم
> از بین این رشته ها رشته ای هست که به کامپیوتر ربطی داشته باشه؟؟؟
> چه سخت افزار چه نرم افزاری؟


احتمال اینکه باشه خیلی زیاده...مثلاً برای مقابله با اکتاکس نت وارد عمل شدن، پس علی القائده دارن...

----------


## ali9331

سلام به دوستان
من موقع ثبت نام تو فیلد اطلاعات تیک نزدم به این خاطر که یکی از آشنا ها بهم گفت چند سال واسشون خبرچینی میکنی منم اصلا قبول نکردم ولی الان دوستان میگن ماهی تا 20 میلیون بهت میدم فکر میکنم میبینم ارزششو داره واسه خبر چینی انقدر درآمد داشته باشم 
الان میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## masoud20

این خبر چینی نیست بهتون اشتباه گفتن؟

----------


## masoud20

این خبر چینی نیست بهتون اشتباه گفتن

----------


## gaem313

*کاملا موافقم!!
داداش کی بتوگفت8مردادبیامصاحبه؟؟
8مردادگفتن بیاین دانشگاه آزادواسه آزمون اختصاصی دانشکده اطلاعات پس الکی جوسازی نکن
*

----------


## n1ma

به نظرتون ٨ مرداد كه ميخوان امتحان بگيرن
اصلا امتاحنش چه جوري هستش
سوال درسي ميدن يا اطلاعات عمومي

----------


## ali9331

> این خبر چینی نیست بهتون اشتباه گفتن؟


از من که گفتن بود حالا هر کی میخواد بره به سلامت و عواقب احتمالی اونرو در نظر بگیرین ولی پرس و جو کنین بهتره

----------


## stifler

*شرایط پذیرش دانشجو در دانشکده اطلاعات*


باسمه‌تعالی*شرایط و ضوابط عمومی و اختصاصی پذیرش دانشجو در رشته‌های تحصیلی مقطع کارشناسی دانشکده اطلاعات**وزارت اطلاعات جمهوری اسلامی ایران، برای تامین و تربیت بخشی از نیروی انسانی مورد نیاز خود، متناسب با مبانی و ارزش‌های اسلامی، در دوره‌ی کارشناسی پیوسته، از میان داوطلبان مرد واجد شرایط، برای تحصیل در دانشکده اطلاعات دانشجو می‌پذیرد. علاقمندان می‌توانند در صورت احراز صلاحیت‌های عمومی و اختصاصی مندرج در دفترچه ی آزمون و اطلاعیه‌های بعدی ، پس از ثبت‌ نام و انتخاب رشته، و قبولی در آزمون اختصاصی دانشکده؛ آمادگی خود را برای طی مراحل گزینشی اعلام نمایند تا در صورت پذیرش نهایی، در رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشکده اطلاعات مشغول به تحصیل شده و از مزایای دانشجویی و استخدام در وزارت اطلاعات نیز بهره‌مند گردند.*
*همچنین داوطلبان می‌بایست:*
*1 - نسبت به انتخاب بنداعلام علاقه‌مندی به شرکت در گزینش رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشکده اطلاعات مندرج در فرم تقاضانامه‌ی اینترنتی ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسری سال1394، اقدام نمایند.*
*2 - پس از اعلام نتایج اولیه‌ی آزمون سراسری، کد رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشکده‌ی اطلاعات را قبل از اولویت بیستم، در فرم انتخاب رشته‌ی اینترنتی درج نمایند.*
*شرایط و ضوابط عمومی:*
*1-    تابعیت جمهوری اسلامی ایران.*
*2-    تدین به دین مبین اسلام.*
*3-    اعتقاد و التزام عملی به ولایت مطلقه فقیه.*
*4-    اعتقاد والتزام عملی به قانون اساسی ونظام مقدس جمهوری اسلامی ایران.*
*5-    عدم عضویت یا وابستگی به احزاب و گروه‌های سیاسی.*
*6-    نداشتن سوء پیشینه کیفری.*
*7-    برخورداری از سلامت و توانایی روانی و جسمی به تشخیص مراجع پزشکی وزارت اطلاعات.*
*شرایط اختصاصی:*
*1-    داشتن گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش‌دانشگاهی.*
*2-    حداقل معدل دیپلم برای داوطلبان گروه‌های آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی نمره 15 می‌باشد.*
*3-    داوطلبان نباید در استخدام و متعهد به سازمان یا وزارت خانه‌ای باشند.*
*4-    حداکثر سن برای داوطلبان 23 سال تمام (متولدین 1/7/1371 به بعد) می‌باشد.*
*5-    احراز صلاحیت استخدامی برابر ضوابط گزینش وزارت اطلاعات.*

*امتیازات و تسهیلات:*

*6-    دانشجویان دانشکده اطلاعات پس از اتمام تحصیل و در صورت احراز صلاحیت‌های علمی و گزینشی ، به استخدام وزارت اطلاعات در خواهند آمد.*
*7-    فارغ التحصیلان دانشکده اطلاعات، پس از اتمام تعهد خدمتی،کارت معافیت از خدمت سربازی دریافت خواهند نمود.*
*8-    دانشجویان در طول دوره تحصیل، از کمک هزینه تحصیلی و سایر امتیازات برخوردار خواهند بود.*
*9-    به دانشجویان مجرد واجد شرایط، خوابگاه دانشجویی تعلق خواهد گرفت.*
*10-تحصیل در دانشکده اطلاعات بصورت تمام وقت و با بهره‌گیری از امکانات آموزشی و کمک آموزشی پیشرفته و مناسب می‌باشد.*
*11-دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی در طول مدت تحصیل، یکی از زبان‌های زنده دنیا را فرا گرفته و در امور فوق برنامه نیز شرکت داده خواهند شد.*
*12-   انصراف از تحصیل،پس از گزینش نهایی و اشتغال، خسارت مالی ناشی از گزینش و تحصیل را در پی خواهد داشت.*
*13-به دانشجویان پس از فارغ التحصیلی و انجام تعهدات، گواهی‌نامه کارشناسی مورد تأیید وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری اعطاء می‌گردد.*

*توضیحات ضروری :*

*الف)داوطلبان گرامی توجه نمایند اعلام علاقمندی به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشکده اطلاعات، به منزله ثبت‌نام قطعی نبوده و متقاضیان می بایست علاوه بر علامت گذاری این بند، کد رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشکده مزبور را قبل از اولویت بیستم خود در فرم انتخاب رشته اینترنتی، درج نمایند.*
*ب) مشخصات و اطلاعات مربوط به ثبت نام و شرکت داوطلبان  در گزینش رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشکده اطلاعات،به صورت محرمانه نزد سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور محفوظ بوده و فقط در اختیار دانشکده اطلاعات قرار خواهد گرفت.*
حالا ارزش داره دیگه ؟ از همون اول هم شنیدم که طرف استخدام سیستم هستش و مزایای کامل رو تو دوران دانشجویی داره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr.ali

> حالا ارزش داره دیگه ؟ *از همون اول هم شنیدم که طرف استخدام سیستم هستش* و مزایای کامل رو تو دوران دانشجویی داره


*6- دانشجویان دانشکده اطلاعات پس از اتمام تحصیل و در صورت احراز صلاحیت‌های علمی و گزینشی ، به استخدام وزارت اطلاعات در خواهند آمد.*

----------


## stifler

> *6- دانشجویان دانشکده اطلاعات پس از اتمام تحصیل و در صورت احراز صلاحیت‌های علمی و گزینشی ، به استخدام وزارت اطلاعات در خواهند آمد.*


*کسی که بتونه ورود کنه به این دانشکده ، خود ب خود از همون اول استخدام حساب میاد*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## kordali

> اغلب با رتبه زیر20 هزار پذیرفته میشن البته مصاحبه وتحقیق و..مهم تره.


چی میگید برا خودتون من ریاضی 93 شدم 16 هزار نزنگیدن قبل کنکور
اما ریاضی 94 حدود 7 هزار میشم که قبل کنکور زنگ زدن پس حداقل زیر 7 یا هشت هزار زنگ میزنن.

----------


## kordali

> به شما که زنگ زدن به نظرتون رتبه ی احتمالی تون چند میشه؟


من حدود 6 تا 7 هزار ریاضی منطقه 2

----------


## Ali.psy

> چی میگید برا خودتون من ریاضی 93 شدم 16 هزار نزنگیدن قبل کنکور
> اما ریاضی 94 حدود 7 هزار میشم که قبل کنکور زنگ زدن پس حداقل زیر 7 یا هشت هزار زنگ میزنن.


شما چی گفتید؟ منظورو. دقیق متوجه. بشید منظورم. کشوریه

----------

